# Pollyanna Burl



## Dream Burls (Apr 14, 2013)

I have some Pollyanna Burl and I'm trying to get more information on it. It is very heavy for its size and I'm wondering if any of you know whether or not it needs to be stabilized? Data for this wood is very sparse on the internet. Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## Igasho (Apr 14, 2013)

IRVINGIA MALAYANA BURL hails from Southeast Asia and is also known as Pau kijang. This tree bears an edible fruit, a mango. And the nut is also edible. Also known as Pollyanna burl.
JUW
Family:
Cupressaceae
Genus:
Juniperus
Species:
occientalis

same stuff?


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 14, 2013)

I think this species is also know as Wild Almond burl. I've just sold out of this wood and it's a bit lighter than the Pollyanna although the grain structure is similar. I don't think they are the same. Thanks.


----------

